# Oh I wish, I wish, I wish!



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I was at the fish store here in town, and I saw one of these...
http://www.marinedepotlive.com/gree...synchiropus-splendidus-fish--dragonettes.html

I WISH I had room for a saltwater tank! It was huge too, it wasn't any 3-4 inches, it was more like 5+


----------



## bsautococker (Aug 3, 2005)

they are unique fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

there's always room, but maybe not for this fish. Unless it takes prepared foods, you won't have much luck with it in a smaller sized tank.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Calm down mlefev, it's only a manderin fish, quite a common species but difficult to feed.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol, but they're so pretty


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

There's one at my LFS. They're nifty!
Although I don't particularly like green and/or orange critters, so I'd doubtfully ever get it. But I thought the shape alone was rather interesting. At first I thought it was a scooter blenny (don't laugh, I haven't gotten used to telling species just by shape yet ;p ) with odd coloring from the lights and shadows in the corner it was hiding in.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I can understand why people can get neon and cardinals muddled up, but confusing a manderin with a blenny?:lol:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

actually a scooter blenny is a dragonette so the general shape would be the same. Mandarins are a beautiful dragonette though. I wish I had enough liverock/pods for one.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

This fish was so cute. It bobbled over to me and started staring at me. It would follow my finger from one edge of the tank to the other. Lol, the clerk at the store told me I'd made a friend.


----------

